# when does a collared dove get its collar?



## sueUK (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi,
My baby collared dove, (formely thought to be a woodpigeon!) is 3 weeks old today. She is eating seeds, flying, and has almost all her feathers - but no sign of a black collar.
One person has told me juveniles don't have collars, and another person has told me they do! I'm confused.
We have called her 'fluke' and she is lovely, very tame and friendly, and doing really well. 

Sue


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think that it depends on what you call a juvenile. At three weeks she won't have a collar. Some develop the collar earlier than others. But eventually it will arrive.

Cynthia


----------



## sueUK (Jul 15, 2005)

Thank you Cynthia! 

I was just a bit confused because someone who lives near me, who regards himself as an expert on all things feathered, told me the feathers of the collar would grow in black from the start - that is, by now.

Fluke is eating seeds well, and getting 'cheeky', which is delightful - she demands attention by squeaking and flapping her wings, and she enjoys flying - and pooping - all over my study. She flies from me to the computer, and then back to my shoulder, and seems almost to be showing off. Its great.

At what age will she have done with hand feeding? She makes a huge fuss over wanting her feeds, but then takes very little when its offered (I get the feeling she just likes to know I'm at her beck and call!) so I'm guessing she will wean herself off the syringe feeds in her own time.

I went shopping in my nearest big town today - and I saw all the town pigeons in a completely new light having spent so much time on this site! 

Sue


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Sue,

She should be feeding herself by now. Once she has learnt to pick up seed you can cut down her hand feeds. Eventually she will decide she is too old for the bottle.

This is a link to a thread about two of my recent rescues, with photos. No collar, but Moppet was quite grown up by the time the second photo was taken.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10013&referrerid=560 

Cynthia


----------

